# Towing with Chevy Conversion Van



## jtbmjb (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello everyone! I am bew to the forum, found the site from RV.net. We own a 21rs bought it last summer. LOVE IT!!!








We are towing with a 2000 Chevy 1500 Express Conversion. 3.43 5.7, Weight Dis. hitch and friction sway control. Other than the van dogging out a bit on steeper hills, I have had no trouble towing it. GCWR of the van and trailer is #11000 and the truck scale put us about #500 over!! Should I be scared even though it seems to tow OK?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, we have a 21RS and are very happy with it also.

Do you know what your gvw is for the van and what the actual weight was? I've read that conversion vans hit their gross weight pretty quickly because of all the accessories in them. If you are under your gross vehicle weight and over a little on the gcw, that's not too bad. It's best to stay under the gross vehicle weight if you can. If it's over the rating, you may be able to just switch some items to the trailer to get the van's weight down or leave some gear at home(easier said than done)







. You can increase the gcw by changing out the rear diff to a 3.73 or 4.10. The gcw rating on my yukon goes up from 12k to 13k by switching from 3.42 gears to 3.73 gears and to 14k with 4.10 gears. Changing the gears does not increase the gross vehicle weight rating though and you should make an effort to stay at or under it if you can. Being overweight also puts excess strain on your equipment and could cause insurance problems if you get into an accident and your rig is overweight.


----------

